# WATCH OUT if you use WIFI



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

Was at the lineup today and I asked the Rogers people about using WIFI. They said that even if you use WiFi at home, it still counts onto your Rogers Data plan. So basically, whenever you hook up the phone to the internet (wifi or not), it charges you. We're are having to PAY for our OWN internet! RIDICULOUS.

Also, the 199$ price is ONLY for NEW customers OR existing customers that have used 1200$ on their plan or 30 months of their plan. I had used 27 months so the phone they said would cost me 350$.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

The $350 is correct, however the Wi-Fi statement is not. Rogers can't bill for data that it didn't move.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

IF it's true that sucks -- I'll stick to my 1.0 iPhone than.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

That sounds hard to believe. How can they measure the amount of data you using on a network that's not theirs??? At best maybe they can measure how much you use on the Rogers/Fido hotspots, but your own personal ones?

Patrix


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That is probably the most bull**** I have ever heard. Rogers cannot legally do that both because, A) Apple would not sign a contract with that in it and B) They cannot charge you for that. That is like getting charged for burning Esso´s gas after you purchase it. You have already purchased it. 

That rep was blowing hot air. If you can show me somewhere in the contract where it says that I will go get myself an iPhone and walk down to my lawyers office.


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

I wish it was a lie. I asked 3 reps in the store and they said that this is how it's gonna be. That's why they were URGING me to get a data plan, because whatever WIFI you are using, they said it's gonna charge you. Even if you have a data plan, the data will be counted onto your plan. I REALLY hope they were blowing smoke because I bought one without data plan and wa shoping there will be some kind of hack.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

3 reps in the same store who probably got the same information from the same source  IT really is hard to believe Rogers would be able to charge you for data they don't transmit, and have no way of measuring. It just doesn't make sense, both from technology and from a legal/business standpoint.

Patrix


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

they wanted your $30. they didn't get it. good for you.


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just read in another post from someone in Richmond, Ontario that he heard the sales rep say the same thing. Start panickingggg...


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

val23 said:


> I wish it was a lie. I asked 3 reps in the store and they said that this is how it's gonna be. That's why they were URGING me to get a data plan, because whatever WIFI you are using, they said it's gonna charge you. Even if you have a data plan, the data will be counted onto your plan. I REALLY hope they were blowing smoke because I bought one without data plan and wa shoping there will be some kind of hack.


They're "URGING" you b/c they make more money when you get a data plan.


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's the post to the person from Richmond who heard the samething... see the last post of the link.
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/66685-what-s-iphone-s-buyout-price.html


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Um, are people really believing that wifi uses network data? Seriously? Reality check people. And if Rogers reps were telling you this, get their names and report them to Rogers' head office. It's completely *impossible.* More than likely, they were selling you data plans by saying this; not that data plans are a bad idea, it's just completely impossible for wifi to use network data.

As for $199/$299 being for new customers, that's right, but existing customers get that $50 back as a bill credit if they qualify (voice plan over $30, etc.). Otherwise, think of it as an upgrade fee.

Some existing customers will pay less (e.g., corporate customers, once corporate pricing gets sorted out).




val23 said:


> Was at the lineup today and I asked the Rogers people about using WIFI. They said that even if you use WiFi at home, it still counts onto your Rogers Data plan. So basically, whenever you hook up the phone to the internet (wifi or not), it charges you. We're are having to PAY for our OWN internet! RIDICULOUS.
> 
> Also, the 199$ price is ONLY for NEW customers OR existing customers that have used 1200$ on their plan or 30 months of their plan. I had used 27 months so the phone they said would cost me 350$.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

If ROgers was even able to track that data (which I doubt), they would be sued up one pant leg and down the other if they ever tried to charge for it.

It uses 0% of their infrastructure. You could turn off 3G connectivity entirely and still use wifi.

Don't believe it


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well i'll be SUPER happy if they were lying to me because I left the store without a data plan. Can someone confirm this??


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

Nobody needs to confirm it...it's just not true. Like everyone's said, Rogers would be knee-deep in legal **** if they charged you for wifi data usage.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Please delete this ridiculous thread


----------



## canamrotax (Jan 13, 2008)

*Wi-Fi*

This has to be untrue. Wi-Fi may be a battery hog, but it will not use your Rogers data plan. We live in a rural area that Roger's coverage is limited, so people will use wi-fi in homes that Roger's has no coverage. How would they track that? hmmmm? Telepathy?


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> Please delete this ridiculous thread


Ridiculous thread? I'm just relaying information I was told at the Rogers plus store.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

This is completely untrue and they probably just told you that to scare you into buying a data plan.

0% chance there is any truth at all to this.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

val23 said:


> Ridiculous thread? I'm just relaying information I was told at the Rogers plus store.


But now that you know it's impossible for wifi to use network data, you should want it locked. The "I'm just relaying information" response makes one look suspect.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

So what's the cheapest Rogers plan you can get (with no data)?

That's what i would go with if possible, since I really don't need nor can I afford a data plan. I'll just use wifi when available.

Can you turn off data on the 3G so that there is no way it will come on?


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

HowEver said:


> But now that you know it's impossible for wifi to use network data, you should want it locked. The "I'm just relaying information" response makes one look suspect.


I don't see how this makes me look "suspect". I don't know if its impossible for wifi to use network data, the only thing i know is what 3 reps told me at the rogers store: "If you use Wifi, we will charge that as data used on your account. Even with a data plan, it is deducted from your data limit."

If someone was in line at a rogers store and was told otherwise, then that's GREAT news for me and those that don't have data plans. I'm just telling you what I was told... that's it.


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

This cannot be true at all. Do not worry. Many Rogers people know absolutely nothing (no offence to those that work(ed) there). The guys at the store I went to were telling customers that they would have to switch their accounts from their current SIM card to the new one that comes with the 3G. One guy was worried about his SIM contacts, and the Rogers rep told him not to worry as he would transfer everything to the new SIM.....uhhh....THE IPHONE DOESN'T READ SIM CONTACTS!!!!

No worries they're BSing.. Wifi won't cost you.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm sure there are lots of people who know this is BS is posting this is BS and to not believe it for one second, but I just wanted to add my own:

IT'S BS, DON'T BELIEVE IT.. and for gods sake have some common sense, it's impossible for them to charge for wifi unless you're using their hotspots, but in which case they've already said that's a free/included service.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

pictor said:


> If ROgers was even able to track that data (which I doubt), they would be sued up one pant leg and down the other if they ever tried to charge for it.
> 
> It uses 0% of their infrastructure. You could turn off 3G connectivity entirely and still use wifi.
> 
> Don't believe it


They would probably love to charge you for using your iPod Touch of they could. An iPhone with the 3G and Edge turned off using only WiFi is essentially the same thing as an iPod Touch.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

canamrotax said:


> This has to be untrue. Wi-Fi may be a battery hog, but it will not use your Rogers data plan. We live in a rural area that Roger's coverage is limited, so people will use wi-fi in homes that Roger's has no coverage. How would they track that? hmmmm? Telepathy?


They can't even track how many iPhones they actually have, let alone data usage.


----------



## screenap (Jul 11, 2008)

*Probably means rogers hotspot wifi*

Since the iphone plans include rogers/fido hotspot access, i am guessing teh reps meant that that data usage would count towards your total data usage - which makes sense since it is Rogers bandwidth that you are using.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screenap said:


> Since the iphone plans include rogers/fido hotspot access, i am guessing teh reps meant that that data usage would count towards your total data usage - which makes sense since it is Rogers bandwidth that you are using.


Isn't that supposed to be UNLIMITED access at Roger/Fido hot spots? Why would that need to be tracked?


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

val23 said:


> "If you use *Rogers/Fido Hotspots'* Wifi, we will charge that as data used on your account. Even with a data plan, it is deducted from your data limit."


There, fixed that for ya. Even if remotely true, that's the only possible scenario that would work, and AFAIK hotspot access is included. They can't charge you for accessing a WiFi network that isn't theirs and that they can't track, capiche?

And it makes me laugh that after a dozen people posted that your scenario was impossible, you still would take a Rogers rep's word (someone trying to sell you a meatier plan, and likely on commission), over the more neutral and knowledgeable people here.

Do you enjoy shooting yourself in the foot?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

If what the rep said is true, then the way your preserve your data access without being charged for it is to NEVER you use a Fido/Rogers hotspot when you use WiFi, even though Fido/Rogers hot spot access is supposed to be unlimited. Somebody is talking out of their arse.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

A couple of points that I think have been overlooked:

The OP was commenting on being told that WiFi use would count as data. If the rep was refering to Rogers/Fido hotspots this might be true if the subscriber did not buy into a data plan.
The Unlimited Rogers/Fido hotspot access is part of the data plans not the iPhone purchase. No data plan, no hotspot service. (from the Rogers/Fido sites) Use it at home all you like.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

the only way they could charge you for data, is if for some reason you forgot to actually use the wifi network and was still using the 3G/Edge network for the data transfer. (Kinda like how on a mac in network setting if you have both airport and ethernet turned on, it'll usually use whatever is on top of the network list).


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

zarquon said:


> A couple of points that I think have been overlooked:
> 
> The OP was commenting on being told that WiFi use would count as data. If the rep was refering to Rogers/Fido hotspots this might be true if the subscriber did not buy into a data plan.
> The Unlimited Rogers/Fido hotspot access is part of the data plans not the iPhone purchase. No data plan, no hotspot service. (from the Rogers/Fido sites) Use it at home all you like.


It's in Rogers best interest to give you free and unlimited data on the WiFi plan, this means that you're not using their 3G network which costs them $$$.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

ender78 said:


> It's in Rogers best interest to give you free and unlimited data on the WiFi plan, this means that you're not using their 3G network which costs them $$$.


Eh, its in their best interest to give you nothing at all when on a wifi network... cuz you're not dealing with rogers at all ( unless it's a rogers owned wifi network ).


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

screenap said:


> Since the iphone plans include rogers/fido hotspot access, i am guessing teh reps meant that that data usage would count towards your total data usage - which makes sense since it is Rogers bandwidth that you are using.


Exactly. Ask anyone on ehMac who has been using a 1st generation iPhone without a data plan--using your home wifi (or another other free connection) does not affect your 6GB data allowance. Home wifi adds *zero* to your bill. The Rogers hotspots are the one exception, because you would otherwise be paying for that service.


----------



## sigmund (Nov 15, 2005)

I heard that authorized sellers get a 33% commission for all data plans they sell.


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

bdardashti said:


> One guy was worried about his SIM contacts, and the Rogers rep told him not to worry as he would transfer everything to the new SIM.....uhhh....THE IPHONE DOESN'T READ SIM CONTACTS!!!!
> 
> No worries they're BSing.. Wifi won't cost you.


Ummm... actually, the phone DOES read SIM contacts. If you go under System Preferences, there's an option to transfer the contacts from your SIM card to the iPhone. But if you have a mobileMe account, and sync the contacts from there to your iPhone, it will overwrite any contacts already on your phone.


----------



## interlude (May 30, 2006)

THINK ABOUT IT:
The main difference between iPhone and iPod Touch is the call functionality. WiFi is a built-in feature in both -- it's not billable.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Details said:


> Ummm... actually, the phone DOES read SIM contacts. If you go under System Preferences, there's an option to transfer the contacts from your SIM card to the iPhone. But if you have a mobileMe account, and sync the contacts from there to your iPhone, it will overwrite any contacts already on your phone.


Oh yeah? Finally added that did they? The 1st gen iPhone didn't have this option and one had to use a 3rd party app to do it.... lame!

Glad to see this is not the case anymore.


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I do want to believe it.. and it makes sense that they can't charge you Wifi. But if the rep was telling me this, i indeed have some slight worries. 
in any case, we'll find out when the first data bills come out. 
Here's another forum that is talking about this too... my quote is in that forum.

Regarding the Rogers Comments on WiFi Thread... - iPhone in Canada Forums - The Canadian iPhone Online Community


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

Under settings on your iPhone, you can view how much data you've used to date (you reset that number at your leisure). When you're connected to a wifi network, this number remains static. Ergo, using wifi does not use data.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

We already knew Wifi does not use data  But thanks.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Correct me if this has been brought up before (and it may have, reading 5 pages of complaints isn't my cup of tea) but isn't there a possibility they were referring to WiFi usage on a Rogers/Fido hotspot that will be charged on your bill?


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

no, the reps specifically stated.. ANY WIFI.. i re-iterated that i meant my HOME wifi.... they said... whatever data is going in/out.. you are charged.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Internet via WiFi*

If you're freaked out then WiFi without the sim.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

val23 said:


> no, the reps specifically stated.. ANY WIFI.. i re-iterated that i meant my HOME wifi.... they said... whatever data is going in/out.. you are charged.


blah blah blah blah blah... waste of time.

welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

val23 said:


> no, the reps specifically stated.. ANY WIFI.. i re-iterated that i meant my HOME wifi.... they said... whatever data is going in/out.. you are charged.


It just doesn't make sense!

What if you're connecting to your home Wifi that has no connection to the Internet. Are you charge for whatever traffic is going inside your house? Cause that's what your home wifi is, really, it's traffic going inside your home. The Internet traffic itself is handled by whatever ISP you're using, and that may or may not be Rogers. Whoever it is, you're already paying for it. Why would Rogers charge you AGAIN for that internet traffic? Doesn't make sense.

How would Rogers know you're using that Internet anyway, especially if it doesn't go through their network? If you are on Rogers cable, how would they know it's going through an iPhone?

Answer: they wouldn't. This affirmation by the employees, which you are so dearly defending, is complete crap! Utter lies! I hope you can understand my longer explanation above...

Patrix.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I can understand the skepticsm. Telus and Bell wnat to charge you for outgoing and incoming text messages, which is essentially double-billing. But think about it: if Rogers makes diddly-squat on their iPhone sales due to a very small profit margin, and they make only as much on the voice plan for the iPhone as they would have anyway on their other cellphone voice plans (which don't require a data plan), _then the only profit they make is on their data plans_. A 33% commission would certainly be a motivator for any salesperson to try to persuade you at all costs. But it's a little like extended warranty or insurance scams that play on your hidden fears. 

If you load up your apps on your home WiFi system, then you don't even need internet access to use them, unless of course they're internet-dependent apps. You shouldn't be surfing Safari while you're driving anyway (hey, isn't that a Beach Boys tune?) I don't suppose the new BlackBerry or any of the other "smart" phones have WiFi access, do they? If they don't, then this is hands down the reason why Apple's smart phone is the smartest purchase you can make of all the smart phones out there--particularly if you _don't_ get the data plan.

Or at least wait until they change it so that the data plan is actually unlimited. I'm pretty sure that Rogers didn't count on us consumers being that smart, but they forget the power of networking.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

A little background info on WiFi for the uninitiated like me.

Wi-Fi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

BTW, store employees aren't always knowledgeable about their wares, in any kind of business (look at all the Future Shop jokes on this forum, for example)

One time I was at an Orange shop (mobile operator in the UK), and I was told without any doubt that GSM was the technology by which mobiles accessed the Internet, while GPRS was the name of the technology for mobile communication. And that 3G was only used for video chat and Internet access, never for voice calls. Woops, misinformed employee, there!

Patrix


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

patrix said:


> BTW, store employees aren't always knowledgeable about their wares, in any kind of business (look at all the Future Shop jokes on this forum, for example)
> 
> One time I was at an Orange shop (mobile operator in the UK), and I was told without any doubt that GSM was the technology by which mobiles accessed the Internet, while GPRS was the name of the technology for mobile communication. And that 3G was only used for video chat and Internet access, never for voice calls. Woops, misinformed employee, there!
> 
> Patrix


It's like going to a mechanic and they tell you need a new Johnson rod.


----------



## .tony (Apr 20, 2004)

Yah I think the reps were confusing wifi with access to Rogers/Fido HotSpots.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

val23 said:


> no, the reps specifically stated.. ANY WIFI.. i re-iterated that i meant my HOME wifi.... they said... whatever data is going in/out.. you are charged.


Then where is Rogers Data Plan for an iPod Touch?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> Correct me if this has been brought up before (and it may have, reading 5 pages of complaints isn't my cup of tea) but isn't there a possibility they were referring to WiFi usage on a Rogers/Fido hotspot that will be charged on your bill?


If we answer, how do we know you'll read the reply?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Man, this is a really funny thread.
SIX PAGES... could have been avoided in 1 reply!

Then thought out logically... 

If you are really paranoid about it then do NOT surf the internet at home from your computer either, it uses wifi...


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

Elric said:


> Man, this is a really funny thread.
> SIX PAGES... could have been avoided in 1 reply!


It was answered almost instantly, but the OP refuses to listen to logic, reason, or anyone here at all. Even after six pages, he's _still_ unsure of the answer!

I think he just kinda enjoys masochistically banging his head against the wall...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Move over Mr Rogers....*



Elric said:


> Man, this is a really funny thread.
> SIX PAGES... could have been avoided in 1 reply!
> 
> Then thought out logically...
> ...


Yes, and Mr Rogers will be out of the window ... oops MAC in three or less years!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Actually the OP has the last laugh. Val23 got an iPhone for only $30 a month. Surfs the internet too. Beat that.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

You can try this.

Switch to airplane mode then connect to a wifi hotspot that is not rogers / fido owned.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

pangolin said:


> You can try this.
> 
> Switch to airplane mode then connect to a wifi hotspot that is not rogers / fido owned.


You just joined the val23 pantheon.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The one thing no one has mentioned here, is that the OP needs to call Rogers/Fido and have 3G/EDGE data blocked on his account, otherwise, there IS a risk of being charged for data, even when using WiFi...

Having used the previous model iPhone for the last year, I noticed that when you first go to use the phone in a area where you have the WiFi registered on the phone (your house for example), there is a lag between when you open Safari and start surfing or check your email, where the phone used EDGE to begin the data transfer process and then hands it off to WiFi after the WiFi connection is established, and again, if you don't use the iPhone for a minute, it drops your WiFi connection (to save battery, it doesn't hold the connection while "sleeping")... when you resume your activities, it uses EDGE to begin while the WiFi connection was re-established... So, while they *cannot* charge you for data used while you are connected to WiFi, they could potentially ding you for all those little bits of connection data transfered, so, make sure you have the option disabled on the providers end to guarantee no surprises on your bill and have a truly iPod touch like internet experience with the phone!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

HowEver said:


> You just joined the val23 pantheon.


And that would be a bad thing because……?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> The one thing no one has mentioned here, is that the OP needs to call Rogers/Fido and have 3G/EDGE data blocked on his account, otherwise, there IS a risk of being charged for data, even when using WiFi...
> 
> Having used the previous model iPhone for the last year, I noticed that when you first go to use the phone in a area where you have the WiFi registered on the phone (your house for example), there is a lag between when you open Safari and start surfing or check your email, where the phone used EDGE to begin the data transfer process and then hands it off to WiFi after the WiFi connection is established, and again, if you don't use the iPhone for a minute, it drops your WiFi connection (to save battery, it doesn't hold the connection while "sleeping")... when you resume your activities, it uses EDGE to begin while the WiFi connection was re-established... So, while they *cannot* charge you for data used while you are connected to WiFi, they could potentially ding you for all those little bits of connection data transfered, so, make sure you have the option disabled on the providers end to guarantee no surprises on your bill and have a truly iPod touch like internet experience with the phone!


Or he can just make sure his wifi is on before using any of the apps. My phone has that "lag" too, but there is no data transfer, it is turning on wifi and is scoping for a network. I think they fixed that bug from first gen to second gen.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> And that would be a bad thing because……?


Who said it was a bad thing?

See post #1.


----------



## m1eh (Jul 15, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> And that would be a bad thing because……?


Because going to Airplane mode disables all communications (voice & data).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

m1eh said:


> Because going to Airplane mode disables all communications (voice & data).


But Val23 isn't going into Airplane mode. Val23 simply did not buy a data plan in the first place. The voice part still works as a cellphone, and the internet is still available through WiFi. Best of both worlds, I'd say, and minimum $30 less a month.


----------



## m1eh (Jul 15, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> But Val23 isn't going into Airplane mode. Val23 simply did not buy a data plan in the first place. The voice part still works as a cellphone, and the internet is still available through WiFi. Best of both worlds, I'd say, and minimum $30 less a month.


True, I did the same thing and disabled 3G & data roaming, however I can't disable Edge like on my 1st gen since the option to change the APN settings has dissapeared, and I tried called 3x customer care and they say it's impossible to disable the data service for the iPhone, which I know isn't true since I've read other Rogers/Fido clients have been able to get them to disable all data features on their account.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Keep hammering away at them, then! Precedent always wins. When the irresistible force hits the immoveable object, I always put my money on the irresistible force.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

OMG, people, use your brains! The rep was obviously lying to sell you more data or is a moron. It's impossible for Rogers to know if your iPhone used Wifi and how much data it used.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

This thread should be deleted as it's full of misinformation.

The data does not count as data used via wifi. Nuff said.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh my god, why is this thread still open? 

If you truly believe this I have a bridge to see you too, cheap!

Fido guys also told me that you couldn't by an iPhone without a data plan. Also told me that they'd have more stock of phone on Saturday, then again on Monday and now again today.

If you are fool enough to believe what any sales person tells you, without doing your own research first, you get what you deserve. This goes for all retail, including places like Best Buy, Future Shop et al. They are salesmen who will talk out their ass to sell you more than you need, and most of them don't know the first thing about what they are selling you. 


Now someone kindly lock this thread.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Settle down, Drizzx. I find I've learned a great deal from this thread. For example, most people have bought data plans anyway when they really should know better. Enlightenment comes to different people in their own good time. Sometimes not at all, or Rogers/Fido wouldn't have sold so many data plans in the last five days. If you don't like what other people are talking about, then don't read it.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

A vast majority of this thread has not been about any enlightenment, just rehashing the same old comments over and over.

We're all entitled to our opinion FJNMusic. I'm pretty sure I made mine clear judging by your reaction, just as you have yours.

I happen to disagree with you right now about purchasing a data plan. I have a friend at work who bought a phone yesterday without a data plan, and despite his best efforts, including calls into Rogers, he cannot get the phone to stop using the Edge data network. He's already up to 190KB incoming and 57KB outgoing.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

My sympathies to your friend. how is it that Val23's iPhone is registering 0kb outgoing and incoming in that case? Perhaps somebody shut off the tap but not quite all the way. Those dribbles add up, but they should be absorbed by Rogers since Rogers agreed to cancel the data plan. You see? Friendly discussions like this are why it's good not to lock a thread prematurely.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

You mean all he has to do is tighten the tap? Thanks! I'll be sure to pass that along. Very helpful.

And if by now you don't get the sarcastic humor, please don't waste your time responding


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I agree that this thread needs to be locked. Wifi does NOT use Rogers data, case closed.

You do NOT need data, if you don't use data. Clear?

PLEASE lock.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The thread is unlikely to be locked.

It's already had well over 5000 views. Hundreds of people have *already* had the concept that wifi doesn't use Rogers data reinforced.

Repeated calls to lock the thread obviously bump it, and make it look like there is new information to read herein...



Elric said:


> I agree that this thread needs to be locked. Wifi does NOT use Rogers data, case closed.
> 
> You do NOT need data, if you don't use data. Clear?
> 
> PLEASE lock.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

lindmar said:


> This thread should be deleted as it's full of misinformation.
> 
> The data does not count as data used via wifi. Nuff said.


Nah! Leave it open. Some parts of this thread are comic gold!


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

This is starting to become chas_m thread #2.

Thanks to this thread, my post count is now over 100! Yay!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe we could branch out into different meanings of WATCH OUT and WiFi.

For example, watch out:


----------



## luongo01 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll keep this thread going lol. I kinda see it as quite comical too. I'll add my small opinion. For probably the 500th time in this thread Rogers does not charge u for bandwidth using WIFI lol. I can't believe this thread is actually still going. I don't think I've ever seen a thread saying the same thing for almost 9 pages and not be locked hehe. Let's see who else wants to say that rogers doesn't charge for using Wifi. That's like Roges Video charging u for watching a movie on Movie Central.

Justin

Rogers reps are not very bright lol. I was told on July 11th that I was restricted to only the 4 original iPhone plans lmoa. Even his supervisor said this lmao. Very dumb I'm telling u.


----------

